

Classified Ads Booming Online - CalmQuiet
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7987631.stm

======
tumult
Especially here in the Bay Area, Craiglist is huge. If I'm looking for
something used, I always hit it up first before eBay. I find I'm way less
likely to get scammed if I can meet the dude in person when I'm buying or
selling something first. eBay is basically two things at this point; a more
ghetto version of Amazon's third-party storefront, and a place where scammers
try to rip you off. It was awesome in the "golden days" but it's such a pain
in the ass now.

And if you're in the Bay Area, it's the _where_ jobs and rentals are
advertised, period. Craigslist's ability to offer these services for free in
other areas until they quash the competition keeps it encroaching on new
territory all the time.

Basically, it's a bad time to be a newspaper :)

